# buying use 2016 Cruze, what to look for?



## muniorbust (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm looking at a used 2016 Cruze from a nearby Chevy dealer.
It's a Gen 2 based on the look.
62k miles
the VIN lookup tells me:
2016 Chevrolet Cruze LT 4 Cylinders M 1.4L DI Turbo DOHC 085 CID

I drove it and it felt fine but I wasn't ready to commit yet. I plan to look at it again. So I'm thinking about what else I might want to inspect on it.
Thinking back, there were two things I noticed that maybe you Cruze aficionados could comment on.
*1. *At the end of my test drive I turned the car off, but then back on and opened the hood and the engine seemed a little shaky to me. It wasn't enough for me to step back or anything, but it was enough for me to think back now and wonder if that's a sign. I don't think I really know how shaky and engine should or should not be.
If this could be a problem, is there something more for me to look for on my next visit?
*2.*There was a point in my test drive that I was stopped at a light and turned the A/C on. At that moment, I noticed a small movement of the steering wheel. I assume it's related to the A/C compressor and power steering pump being on the same belt or something, but I really don't know why that might happen. I've just never seen or felt that so I wonder if it's a red flag. 

Thanks so much for any insight!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. The Cruze has electric assisted power steering. No power steering pump.

Watch out for cracked pistons.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

muniorbust said:


> I was stopped at a light and turned the A/C on. At that moment, I noticed a small movement of the steering wheel.


Well, that isn't good. Maybe you were on the edge of a pothole or something?
Anyway, I think you have answered your own question. But, this is just me. If I was buying a DI car, I'd bore scope the intake valves. They are most likely getting to the point of needing a cleaning, and doing the cleaning in a professional manner is costly. This really applies to any DI engine of age.

When you find a car I would suggest having someone knowledgeable scan it, and give it a once over. Me I'd look at the fluids and filters to see if it was loved or not. 
Also, just a warning. Any car of this age has maintenance that is, or coming due soon.

IMHO, and in my experience, the Cruze is a really good car. But you can't beat them like a mule and not do maintenance, then expect a miracle.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JLL said:


> Watch out for cracked pistons.


From a Chevy dealer, so any purchase agreement should include them updating the ECU with the flash that supposedly reduces the chance of piston damage. It's a Chevy dealership. They can do it with minimal hassle to sell the car.

And then use at least 89 octane in winter weather, with 91-93 in summer.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

muniorbust said:


> I'm looking at a used 2016 Cruze from a nearby Chevy dealer.
> It's a Gen 2 based on the look.
> 62k miles
> the VIN lookup tells me:
> ...


What you could be referencing is the AutoStop starting to engage at the stop and then as you took your foot back off the brake the engine started back up which could've given you the shake of the steering wheel.


----------



## muniorbust (Jul 9, 2021)

Fireworks234 said:


> What you could be referencing is the AutoStop starting to engage at the stop and then as you took your foot back off the brake the engine started back up which could've given you the shake of the steering wheel.


Ah, maybe. I didn't even know about AutoStop.Thanks.


----------



## muniorbust (Jul 9, 2021)

For better or worse, I ended up buying a 2018 Cruze LT. 1.4L I4 F DOHC 16V 
It was in better shape and less miles.


----------

